# Pic's of Nico



## coreyc (Sep 30, 2012)

Here are some new pic's of Nico


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 30, 2012)

Beautiful pup..nice coat..


----------



## BowandWalter (Sep 30, 2012)

Cane corso? They are one of my favorite breeds, he's adorable.


----------



## terryo (Sep 30, 2012)

He's very beautiful. Is there a special reason for cutting his ears, or is that what they are supposed to look like?


----------



## coreyc (Sep 30, 2012)

terryo said:


> He's very beautiful. Is there a special reason for cutting his ears, or is that what they are supposed to look like?



I like the look of the cropped ear in this breed it goes back to Roman times . but you can leave them natural it also helps with ear infections this is my third corso never had one ear infection my lab on the other hand is always getting them


----------

